# Do you have hobbies stranger than cubing?



## Zarxrax (Apr 21, 2010)

Cubing is a really strange hobby. I mean, we sit there solving a little plastic puzzle over and over again, trying to do it faster. It must seem nuts to people who don't do it.
But, do you have any other strange hobbies, besides cubing?

I collect napkins from fast food restaurants. It all started innocently enough, just a few months ago. I brought home some food from the drive through, and I noticed that they had put more napkins in the bag than I needed. Normally, I would just throw the unused napkins in the trash, but on that particular day, I happened to think that it might be really wasteful to throw them away. Maybe I wont have any napkins next time I bring home food, and they could come in handy? So I just left them on the table. Next time I brought home some fast food, I had more leftover napkins, and so I added them to the pile. The pile now contains more than 300 napkins. The scary part? I can tell you which restaurant each and every napkin came from.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, I used to (it got replaced by cubing) modify Nerf guns to make them shoot harder, farther, faster, etc. It wasted a lot of money.


----------



## dannyz0r (Apr 21, 2010)

I chew straws until they get a nice spiral shape. Otherwise, they're not allowed in the trash.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Apr 21, 2010)

uhhh...breaking your back trying to breakdance?


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 21, 2010)

juggling?


----------



## canadiancuber (Apr 21, 2010)

freeze water balloons during the winter and watch them melt in the summer?


----------



## Ashmnafa (Apr 21, 2010)

Cubing is not a strange hobby, silly.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 21, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> freeze water balloons during the winter and watch them melt in the summer?



lolwut


----------



## Kirjava (Apr 21, 2010)

I reverse engineer 20 year old megadrive/genesis games and strip down the disassembly I created to just the raw engine. I then use that engine to create my own games. I also make other random hacks.






Also, I fawn after a boy called Aki. I think I love him.


----------



## Bierproever (Apr 21, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> I reverse engineer 20 year old megadrive/genesis games and strip down the disassembly I created to just the raw engine. I then use that engine to create my own games. I also make other random hacks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's awesome!!!


----------



## Escher (Apr 21, 2010)

Guitar Effects pedals. Specifically; wah pedals from the 70s. I have like, 4, and I've sold 3.
I know how to build my own too xD


----------



## Zarxrax (Apr 21, 2010)

Bierproever said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > I reverse engineer 20 year old megadrive/genesis games and strip down the disassembly I created to just the raw engine. I then use that engine to create my own games. I also make other random hacks.
> ...



Looks more awesome than any of the official sonic games...


----------



## MichaelP. (Apr 21, 2010)

Devil Sticks.


----------



## Zarxrax (Apr 21, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> Devil Sticks.



Ooooh, I used to have some of those when I was a kid. I need to buy some again


----------



## Dene (Apr 21, 2010)

I study (SO WEIRD INORITE?)


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 21, 2010)

I do juggling, unicycling, diabolo and stuff like that


----------



## AvidCuber (Apr 21, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> Cubing is a really strange hobby. I mean, we sit there solving a little plastic puzzle over and over again, trying to do it faster. It must seem nuts to people who don't do it.
> But, do you have any other strange hobbies, besides cubing?
> 
> I collect napkins from fast food restaurants. It all started innocently enough, just a few months ago. I brought home some food from the drive through, and I noticed that they had put more napkins in the bag than I needed. Normally, I would just throw the unused napkins in the trash, but on that particular day, I happened to think that it might be really wasteful to throw them away. Maybe I wont have any napkins next time I bring home food, and they could come in handy? So I just left them on the table. Next time I brought home some fast food, I had more leftover napkins, and so I added them to the pile. The pile now contains more than 300 napkins. The scary part? I can tell you which restaurant each and every napkin came from.



Not that strange, I collect different kinds of tissues because I rarely see brands other than Kleenex, so it's kind of cool to see different brands. I must say, I like Kleenex the best--they're so soft. 

I used to collect candy wrappers but then my room was invaded by a horde of giant and angry arthropods, so I stopped after that.


----------



## RubikMagicPuzzleToy (Apr 21, 2010)

I played a good share of Magic: The Gathering, but it eventually got too expensive to keep up with, so I kinda stopped. I still do play periodically, however. I also played a bit of DDR when I was younger. I'm a pretty nerdy guy in general


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 21, 2010)

I do, but I can't seem to remember it at the moment.


----------



## chris410 (Apr 21, 2010)

Race motorcycles and road bikes


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 21, 2010)

competitive eating :3


----------



## riffz (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm pretty hardcore at the original Super Smash Bros. (for N64)

But I don't know if that's weirder than cubing or not :|


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 21, 2010)

I take pictures of sleeping people in the public bus to school


----------



## Meep (Apr 21, 2010)

I do card throwing, and have been able to pierce watermelon shells with them. I dunno if that counts as strange, though. =<


----------



## cmasirius (Apr 21, 2010)

I collect bouncy balls. I used to catalog them and name them all... 
I also knit, which isn't so strange, but I guess here it will be. I also make friendship bracelets and do random craft stuff like that.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Apr 21, 2010)

i unicycle


----------



## iChanZer0 (Apr 21, 2010)

i fence is that wierd


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 21, 2010)

Meep said:


> I do card throwing, and have been able to pierce watermelon shells with them. I dunno if that counts as strange, though. =<



TELL ME HOW! Please?

Dan Brown/Pogobat collects plastic spoons.

I randomly say "OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHH" (The beginning of Lady Gaga's Bad Romance"


----------



## Drax (Apr 21, 2010)

Meep said:


> I do card throwing, and have been able to pierce watermelon shells with them. I dunno if that counts as strange, though. =<



I do that too 
Its a neat hobby, being able to slice bananas cleanly xD

I can also scare my friends


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 21, 2010)

iChanZer0 said:


> i fence is that wierd



More like handy.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Apr 21, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> iChanZer0 said:
> 
> 
> > i fence is that wierd
> ...


how so


----------



## riffz (Apr 21, 2010)

iChanZer0 said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > iChanZer0 said:
> ...



Don't you find yourself in sword fights on a regular basis?


----------



## Konsta (Apr 21, 2010)

I play table hockey: http://www.ithf.info/stiga/ithf/index.aspx


----------



## maxiovane (Apr 21, 2010)

Playing pokemon at the age of 17 years old. Is it strange?


----------



## Forte (Apr 21, 2010)

maxiovane said:


> Playing pokemon at the age of 17 years old. Is it strange?



No it's AWESOME!


----------



## janelle (Apr 21, 2010)

maxiovane said:


> Playing pokemon at the age of 17 years old. Is it strange?



I don't think it's that weird. I'm sure older people still play Pokemon. xP But I still like to play too


----------



## maxiovane (Apr 21, 2010)

janelle said:


> maxiovane said:
> 
> 
> > Playing pokemon at the age of 17 years old. Is it strange?
> ...



ok I feel much better...


----------



## Sin-H (Apr 21, 2010)

Some people might say that karate is a stranger hobby than cubing.

Let's just quote a little chat conversation:
+ me 
- her


> + ok, g2go, karate training
> - freak.
> + why? 'cause I do sports?
> - yeah, no... but.... karate..........


----------



## Thomas09 (Apr 21, 2010)

riffz said:


> I'm pretty hardcore at the original Super Smash Bros. (for N64)


I did that too. Now my N64 has trouble reading games.


----------



## lorki3 (Apr 21, 2010)

I could do alot of magic tricks but after a year I wasn't interested anymore one reason was that you always need a volunteer to do your tricks but with cubing you don't need one you can just cube everywere


----------



## Ron (Apr 21, 2010)

I am an active member of 'Skepsis', the Dutch sister organisation of the American 'Committee for the Scientific Investigation of Claims of the Paranormal (CSICOP)'. We do lots of fun stuff!


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 21, 2010)

I wouldn't call this a hobby, but I like handling insects and arachnids. Mostly the ones that people are scared of such as bull ants, jackjumpers, centipedes etc.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Apr 21, 2010)

I use to learn Diabolo in a Chinese school, I enjoy DotA (not exactly a weird hobby but nvm) juggling and knot tying.


----------



## TMOY (Apr 21, 2010)

Cubing. (Yes, it's stranger than cubing, but not strictly stranger )


----------



## peedu (Apr 21, 2010)

Skydiving


----------



## HenryJade (Apr 21, 2010)

juggling  playing old school ps1 games (thousand arms etc...)


playing......with my cats...


----------



## Owen (Apr 21, 2010)

Letterboxing.


----------



## Sin-H (Apr 21, 2010)

peedu said:


> Skydiving






<3 <3 <3

I think I could even call this song a hobby of mine, I love it so much and listen to it so often 

Elucidate also did a great mix of this. And elucidate also has a song called "Solve The Cube" xD


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 21, 2010)

riffz said:


> iChanZer0 said:
> 
> 
> > how so
> ...



I know I do. Lightsaber training FTW.


----------



## LarsN (Apr 21, 2010)

I write fantasy/humor short stories, Discworld style. I've even won a few amateur contests


----------



## rachmaninovian (Apr 21, 2010)

i make my stuffed toys fight each other. >_>

does any of you do that too?


----------



## Saej (Apr 21, 2010)

I also unicycle. I used to play Halo competitively, and won some money, but then I got too old (22 years old and your reflexes sllloooowwww dooowwwnnn).


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 21, 2010)

endless_akatsuki said:


> uhhh...breaking your back trying to breakdance?



Thats a hobby is it...?


----------



## Daniel Wu (Apr 21, 2010)

rachmaninovian said:


> i make my stuff toys fight each other. >_>
> 
> does any of you do that too?


Yes!


----------



## rachmaninovian (Apr 21, 2010)

rickcube said:


> rachmaninovian said:
> 
> 
> > i make my stuff toys fight each other. >_>
> ...



whoops...should be stuffed, instead of stuff. bad grammer from an unclear mind.

good to know i'm not the only one. my dad laughs at me. he throws sheepy around to irritate me =(


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 21, 2010)

I am also quite into smash bros 64, and to a lesser extent- melee. If i didn't pick cubing back up a month ago i'd prolly be playing online right now.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Apr 21, 2010)

Juggling, Magic, sideshow "working acts"(my weirdest one)

I sometimes juggle on the streets of amsterdam (in combination with cubing)
I do magic at parties, sometimes
I practice sideshow stuff at home and if they're "too good to be true" I add them to my magic act. And I'm going to do a suspension (supervised by a professional) next Saturday. If they allow cameras I might film "The weirdest cubing record in history" (one nobody is crazy enough to break) under another youtube account so my parents don't see it.


----------



## (R) (Apr 21, 2010)

Owen said:


> Letterboxing.



OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG MMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE 22222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 21, 2010)

I beat Gh2, gh3, and ghwt on expert...


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 21, 2010)

Whitewater and freestyle kayaking http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1k3I8LBeR1A&feature=relatedand 

surf kayaking http://vimeo.com/2478474

Not me in the videos, just trying to showthe best the sport has to offer


----------



## Jebediah54 (Apr 21, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> I beat Gh2, gh3, and ghwt on expert...



This

And I used to be into cup stacking (yes, before they changed it to sport stacking), juggle sometimes, DDR a while ago, and WoW now


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 21, 2010)

Memorising pi, as you might have guessed by my signature.

Oh good only 510 more digits to memorise to get 10 dollars!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 21, 2010)

Jebediah54 said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > I beat Gh2, gh3, and ghwt on expert...
> ...



Yup yup! Although I only have GH3. I realllllly need a personal trainer. Can't even 5-star TTFAF on hard...  Pass every song on expert though (except the mentioned).


----------



## Edward (Apr 26, 2010)

Warsow.


----------



## Forte (Apr 26, 2010)

rachmaninovian said:


> rickcube said:
> 
> 
> > rachmaninovian said:
> ...



I used to fight my Pokemon stuffies all the time


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 26, 2010)

My dad plays Runescape.


----------



## AngeL (Apr 26, 2010)

Competitive gaming. Super Smash Bros. Melee and Brawl are my best games, though also quite a bit of Starcraft.

Got into Melee a bit late to really be competitive, but I was in the brawl scene from the beginning and always place high in tourneys, even won some locals.

I love any fighting games, really. Guilty Gear is my non-smash fighter of choice, Robo Ky all the way!


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Apr 26, 2010)

Speedcubing is my primary hobby atm, but before that I used to play Super Monkey Ball on Nintendo Gamecube obsessively. Surprisingly I'm ranked #5 on elitescores.com (Deku Sprout). I still have an untied WR in S10-7 Postmodern (SMB2) of 9,950. w00t

Before that it was Goldeneye 007, Perfect Dark, and Zelda. Ahhhh, the good old days, before everything started to suck.


----------



## whauk (Apr 26, 2010)

i once heard of sth called worm charming. the aim is to scare off worms (with noise) so that they come out of the ground.
thats like the strangest thing i can think of


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 26, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Jebediah54 said:
> 
> 
> > TheMachanga said:
> ...



You stuck on intro of TTFAF expert by any chance? It's all about the elbow strum...


----------



## M4rQu5 (Apr 26, 2010)

I play footbag in a competitional level.


----------



## guusrs (Apr 26, 2010)

- Open water swimming (breaststroke only)
- Salsa dancing (not that strange)


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 26, 2010)

I have pb 530k on expert ttfaf with intro tapping WITHOUT elbow strumming  it's the only song on gh3 that I have yet to 5 star.


----------



## riffz (Apr 26, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Jebediah54 said:
> ...



The way I play the intro is to anchor your index finger on the green button and strum for every note that isn't green. Quickly release each press in time to get the pull-off green note.

I've actually beaten TTFAF (expert) playing with my left hand over the neck like a piano 

Anyone get the Bladder of Steel award on expert for Rock Band 2? My friend and I played guitar and bass and it took about 7 hours or so.


----------



## wsc78 (Apr 26, 2010)

Memorizing PI 3.141592653589793238462643327950.....


----------



## Googlrr (Apr 26, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Jebediah54 said:
> ...



I personally find the elbow strum a lot harder than just hitting the first note. The way I do it is to hit up to the first blue note with my left hand, and then hit the second with my right. Everytime I try the elbow strum I never hit it. 

That's my strangest hobby I guess, is Guitar Hero. I'm not the best (barely 4* TTFAF on Expert, I can't alt-strum to save my life.), but I've near FC'd a few somewhat difficult songs. I can hit both the solos in Cult of Personality in practice mode, but I always mess up in real runs.


----------



## calekewbs (Apr 26, 2010)

hmmm, I've recently been playing chess a LOT. I've gone from playing maybe every now and again to playing daily and actually learning different attacks, tactics, openings, etc. 

Also, similar to pen spinning, I've been doing something that I kinda started. I've been carrying a water bottle around with me recently and just started doing little tricks and flips with it. It's actually pretty fun.


----------



## Konsta (Apr 26, 2010)

wsc78 said:


> Memorizing PI 3.141592653589793238462643327950.....



Ehm.. you missed a '_83_'..


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 26, 2010)

About all the GH3 comments, I haven't really tried practicing it for a long time. I'm just too lazy. I hate the elbow start though. Finger tapping is my weak suit.


----------



## Feryll (Apr 26, 2010)

Memorizing pi, too. Only at 370, sorta losing steam. I also penspin a bit. I also memorized the periodic elements in order 2 quarters ago up to almost 100 I think?

I do BLD


----------



## Googlrr (Apr 27, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> About all the GH3 comments, I haven't really tried practicing it for a long time. I'm just too lazy. I hate the elbow start though. Finger tapping is my weak suit.



If you have long fingers you can get away with one-handing most of it  Elbow strumming is more trouble than it's worth. It only took like a couple days from the start of practicing that part until I beat TTFAF the first time. The real problem is that you spend so much time practicing the intro, you think it's all good until you get to the solo.


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 27, 2010)

I found that my method worked best for me...I tried quite a few and I'm sure other methods work just as well for other people - I hold the green with my right middle and play the rest with my left hand. I hit the first note with my right elbow and 100% the intro otherwise I fail (because I generally can't get restarted with an elbow strum). I tend to get through it 90% of the time. I got bored of GH about 6 months ago though - I find the slide bar thing on the new guitars just a step too far - if you can't play real guitar then you shouldn't be made to think that you can just because you can slide a finger up and down a guitar neck! 

I don't have any hobbies as big as cubing, but I play table football (some people here probably call it foosball) for my uni.


----------



## Crosshash (Apr 27, 2010)

Bodybuilding and collecting gunpla.

I guess the combination of hobbies I do is more strange.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 27, 2010)

Googlrr said:


> If you have long fingers you can get away with one-handing most of it  Elbow strumming is more trouble than it's worth. It only took like a couple days from the start of practicing that part until I beat TTFAF the first time. The real problem is that you spend so much time practicing the intro, you think it's all good until you get to the solo.



I would say that I have pretty long fingers (go piano!). I sometimes end go and green-blue with my index and middle finger.

I really don't want to go into the elbow strum. The hard part for me isn't getting the moving notes, it's hitting them at the right time to be able to get the greens.

I always switch to the next note exactly halfway between the two. Even when I'm playing on Easy, it's just natural for me. So when I try TTFAF I always miss the greens.


----------



## Chapuunka (Apr 27, 2010)

Lots of Fire Emblem, although I'm not very good at it. I used to be in competitive trampoline (or gymnastics, if you prefer, but that's not very manly), but it got really expensive and they wanted me to wear a leotard.  Lots of fun though.

And during the fall, marching band = life. But cubing on all the long trips.


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Apr 27, 2010)

eating, sleeping, fingerboarding, being bored.

but mainly i cube and fb


----------



## Googlrr (Apr 27, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> Googlrr said:
> 
> 
> > If you have long fingers you can get away with one-handing most of it  Elbow strumming is more trouble than it's worth. It only took like a couple days from the start of practicing that part until I beat TTFAF the first time. The real problem is that you spend so much time practicing the intro, you think it's all good until you get to the solo.
> ...



TTFAF taught me the bad habit of ALWAYS anchoring my index on green. I pretty much always hold down some key. As long as you hold down green with left index, hit yellow with left middle, and then orange/blue with right index/middle, it's not too hard. I tried using only my right hand to hit all non-greens and couldn't do it fast enough.

While the GH subject is still open, I've been trying to learn the tapping for Buckethead's Jordan. If you thought TTFAF intro was hard to tap, this one is crazy. I can't do it even on slowest.


----------



## Chapuunka (Apr 27, 2010)

maxiovane said:


> Playing pokemon at the age of 17 years old. Is it strange?



Nah, my brother (18) will get together on dates with his girlfriend (17) and do nothing but play Pokemon and watch a movie.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 27, 2010)

Googlrr, I always anchor on Red. 

So much easier to go down, than up. Unless I know the next part of the song (which I usually do...) I always try to get my index on Red.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hmm... I play the baritone for band. However, I'm in a fall sport so I won't be joining marching band when I reach High School no matter how much I would like to do both.

I only play one video game regularly atm. My opponent on that battle wasn't very good though. Outa sync too =/

Whether these are strange depends on what you think of strange


----------



## Mr Cubism (Jul 24, 2010)

If painting and drawing is strange, I´m in!


----------



## TEGTaylor (Jul 24, 2010)

I fence, do ham radio, rocketry, write comedy horror stories, and sometimes program


----------



## Samania (Jul 24, 2010)

Origami. Its fun.


----------



## iChanZer0 (Jul 24, 2010)

TEGTaylor said:


> I fence, do ham radio, rocketry, write comedy horror stories, and sometimes program



sickk i fence too


----------



## uberCuber (Jul 24, 2010)

xblaster ^_^


----------



## KrazyFK (Jul 24, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> I have pb 530k on expert ttfaf with intro tapping WITHOUT elbow strumming  it's the only song on gh3 that I have yet to 5 star.



lrn2redsnake (OMG how many notes per second?!):






I have like 700k PB


----------



## Edward (Jul 24, 2010)

Black dude who watches alot of anime and occasional does fan-dubs/ reviews.

Weird amirite?

I also Beatbox, but that's not really weird.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 24, 2010)

I collect fountain pens.


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 24, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> I collect fountain pens.


Me too.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 25, 2010)

TheCubeMaster5000 said:


> hawkmp4 said:
> 
> 
> > I collect fountain pens.
> ...



I have a rather modest collection 
Parker 45 and a Parker Super 21 as far as vintage pens go. Waterman black and PR Spearmint ink. I gotta wait till school starts (and so my job starts) so I can fund my collecting again xD


----------



## Luigimamo (Jul 25, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Well, I used to (it got replaced by cubing) modify Nerf guns to make them shoot harder, farther, faster, etc. It wasted a lot of money.



Lol this reminds me of a story when I went over to a friends house with some friends and we pin-modded (We swapped the suction cap to a pin) a Nerf gun. Then one of my friends took a cube out of my bag and he hid it. Then I spent like half an hour pointing the Nerf gun at him and swearing that I would fire if he didn't return it soon. Lol I was in charge


----------



## Cubing321 (Jul 25, 2010)

origami and juggling? wierd?


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Jul 25, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> TheCubeMaster5000 said:
> 
> 
> > hawkmp4 said:
> ...


I never know what the names of my pens are. Sometimes it's just some cool souvenir pen.


----------



## C to R - Cendy (Jul 25, 2010)

playing guitar and singing.. even my voice is bad.. is that weird?


----------



## Dratini (Jul 25, 2010)

I play chess on a tournament level. I went to nationals and was a rep for Washington State against Canada. But I saw a thread here for chess players so I guess it's not that 'weird.'

Hm...I cosplay and program text RPG games.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 25, 2010)

I practice smoke tricks. I can do smoke rings, cheerios(Tiny rings, shot out very fast and up to 20-50 on 1 puff), little rings through big rings, ring toss(blow a smoke ring and have it flatten out to go over a bottle), smoke hearts, French inhale, mushroom cloud.

I have even blown a ring from fogged up breath.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jul 25, 2010)

I play air guitar.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 25, 2010)

Hadley4000 said:


> I practice smoke tricks. I can do smoke rings, cheerios(Tiny rings, shot out very fast and up to 20-50 on 1 puff), little rings through big rings, ring toss(blow a smoke ring and have it flatten out to go over a bottle), smoke hearts,* French inhale*, mushroom cloud.
> 
> I have even blown a ring from fogged up breath.



???? I love how I suddenly picked just that up out of all your text.




hawkmp4 said:


> I collect fountain pens.



I liek fountain pens but I never can get them to work...


----------



## abctoshiro (Jul 25, 2010)

i play DotA, i play basketball, and i collect cubies lost from their respective cubes. i also plan to collect non-working cubes and mod them liek hell.


----------



## Plaincow (Jul 25, 2010)

hardcore gaming.


----------



## Gold_A (Jul 25, 2010)

I edit characters from a game called Maple Story to make them look like Anime characters, you can see them on my youtube channel which is in my sig


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 25, 2010)

tousen's awesome cause he's black. gin is creepy like normal. and ichigo's a whiny *****. the end. ryoma's good at tennis. inui is noob (lol juice). (shoot i don't know the next person). ....then the person from fate stay (k)night? ...ZERO. Karen (lol bunny suit). C2 is green....I'm lacking.


----------



## dabmasta (Jul 25, 2010)

paintballing isn't a weird hobby, but I take my paintball seriously if thats weird


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jul 25, 2010)

I crochet and knit and cook


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm a Scrabbler.
I was into it, and then Vista came and the client didn't run.

However, this computer's XP.
I need to get back into Scrabble.

EDIT: Just played a game and lost 404 to 287. It felt, good though.


----------



## RealDeal (Jul 25, 2010)

I like to watch anime, do origami, and I am into Japanese culture. I'm also into Chainmaille and I am currently working on a shirt.


----------



## SixSidedCube (Jul 25, 2010)

Gold_A said:


> I edit characters from a game called Maple Story to make them look like Anime characters, you can see them on my youtube channel which is in my sig



Good old Nexon, huh?

I play Combat Arms, but that is FULL of cheaters and complete wa**ers.

Whats Maple Story like?


----------



## MrSupercubefreak (Jul 25, 2010)

Parkour and ...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0F03le07NdU


----------



## TK 421 (Jul 25, 2010)

play psp


----------



## AnthonyH (Jul 25, 2010)

SixSidedCube said:


> Gold_A said:
> 
> 
> > I edit characters from a game called Maple Story to make them look like Anime characters, you can see them on my youtube channel which is in my sig
> ...



i play combat arms as well.
Maple is sh..T because its 2-d, even though you get addicted to it, the addiction won't last long.


----------



## Johan444 (Jul 25, 2010)

I played this game more or less regularly for 6 years, but I quit now. Then I made a vid from some of my replays.


----------



## Gold_A (Jul 25, 2010)

SixSidedCube said:


> Gold_A said:
> 
> 
> > I edit characters from a game called Maple Story to make them look like Anime characters, you can see them on my youtube channel which is in my sig
> ...



Maple Story is kinda... meh... it starts off okay, but it gets boring after awhile,
but even though I stopped playing, the characters are simple and are fun to play around with on MS Paint


----------



## Andreaillest (Jul 26, 2010)

Hmm, I used to make fan videos of shows I liked. Too lazy now. XD


----------



## Edward (Jul 26, 2010)

Gold_A said:


> I edit characters from a game called Maple Story to make them look like Anime characters, you can see them on my youtube channel which is in my sig



<3 the K-On! stuff :3


----------



## radmin (Jul 26, 2010)

My other hobbies are making stickers and playing the bass.


----------



## Theganthony (Jul 26, 2010)

I draw deviant art of famous characters from pop culture


----------



## Rpotts (Jul 26, 2010)

i play ssb64 somewhat competitively. Melee too but i suck comparatively.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Jul 26, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> TheCubeMaster5000 said:
> 
> 
> > hawkmp4 said:
> ...



that sounds cool


----------



## gundamslicer (Jul 26, 2010)

I play Pokemon, papercraft, and draw


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 26, 2010)

C to R - Cendy said:


> playing guitar and singing
> my voice is bad


Hey, mee too!
And no, not really weird.


I can pull my hands from my back to front in a disgusting manner, over my head (not the 'normal' way).

Also, I'm pretty good at Line Rider...was on Zada Rider forums for a long time before they died.  That was a very sad day for me - I was there for about a year, and on maybe even more than I am on here. Wow.
If SS ever got taken down, I'd go ;(


----------



## Fona (Jul 29, 2010)

reading books.


----------



## blakedacuber (Jul 29, 2010)

juggling, fencng, writing sngs, graffti, pogo stick, mahs,parkour,skatig ,scooteringthink of wierd math related questions,i love going to hospital too which i don't know anybody else that does


----------



## musicninja17 (Jul 29, 2010)

Making stuff, japanese puzzle boxes, guitar, drums, singing, synths, computers, parkour, tree climbing, ect ect ect


----------



## akiramejin (Jul 29, 2010)

try to juggle, andd.. ride my bike to the park. to play on the seesaw.


----------



## Joker (Jul 29, 2010)

Mega Man games lol. More teens/adults play them than kids haha.

EDIT

And reading, I read more than I use electronic devices which are used for entertainment


----------



## rubiknewbie (Jul 30, 2010)

Original Gangstaz on iphone. Press buttons to kill people over and over again. I like killing people.


----------



## ariasamie (Jul 30, 2010)

I play *Gravity Defied Pro* on my cellphone.
I'm very good at it!


----------



## theace (Aug 1, 2010)

guitar, drums, playing the entire diner dash and wedding dash series, creative writing, hiking, making scoubidous, photoshop, etc.


----------



## Dane man (Aug 7, 2010)

Unicycling, Juggling (extreme combo with footbag, not really good though), Programming, Website building, Graphics design, Magic (i once met Lance Burton), Piano, Song writing, Video special effects design (http://vimeo.com/user2796583/videos haven't posted much), Audio design (Surround sound simulation with 2 headphones!), Liquid popping (look up: Dave elsewhere), trick billards (I can curve a pool ball), Drawing/painting (mostly pencil), and Recreational Mathematics (Calc, Physics, Adv Computer Cryptography, theoretical math, etc.). etc. etc.

Pretty much everything except (physical) sports.

Accomplishments:

Memorized 130 digits of pi.
Released an app on the app store. (yay!)
Earned 2 or 3 DD's (can't remember) on Deviantart for emote design. (dabombguyman.deviantart.com)
Played a two handed song on the piano when I was 3.
Secured a desk job (whatever needs done with computers, mostly graphics design though).
I once did this really ninja thing but noone saw it 
Discovered that GH really helps with piano sight-reading.
Found the exact times that the hour and minute hands point in the exact same direction (if they moved smoothly)-
1:05:27.2727…
2:10:54.5454…
3:16:21.8181…
4:21:49.0909…
5:27:16.3636…
6:32:43.6363…
7:38:10.9090…
8:43:38.1818…
9:49:05.4545…
10:54:32.7272…
12:00:00.0000…
What? I was really bored and curious.
etc. etc. nerdy stuff.

And all this before I graduate High School!


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 7, 2010)

I can say the alphabet backwards fastlike... but it wouldn't really show my point to type it now would it...


----------



## Neverlast0 (Aug 7, 2010)

Spray paint art


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 7, 2010)

finger painting.


----------



## musicninja17 (Aug 7, 2010)

lol i totally forgot about magic, and my guitar hero/ DDR / stepmania skillz


----------



## anthonyc53 (Aug 7, 2010)

im getting into speed stcking


----------



## [email protected]! (Aug 7, 2010)

lockpicking and graffiti (but im an artist, not a vandal)


----------



## gyc6001 (Aug 7, 2010)

freehand style yoyo (aka 5A)


----------



## Bomber (Aug 7, 2010)

gyc6001 said:


> freehand style yoyo (aka 5A)



Wow! I just thought I'd check this thread to see if anyone else does yoyoing and saw you! I'm really only into 1A, I've dabbled in 2A but can only manage with my right hand. I have also given 4A a shot but it just isn't my kind of thing!

If you haven't guessed, I do a bit of yoyo-ing!


----------



## arsenalthecuber (Aug 7, 2010)

are playing megaminx isn't cubing? lol


----------



## choza244 (Aug 7, 2010)

I fly radio controlled planes and helis, almost any type, gliders, acrobatic, etc


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 8, 2010)

Having arguments wi myself and always trying to win at said arguments.


----------



## Cubing321 (Aug 8, 2010)

I used to be obsessed with the game line rider


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 8, 2010)

Band (marching band = life during the fall/late summer), used to be in competitive trampoline/double-mini (got 3rd in DM at US nats, 1st at state ).


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Aug 8, 2010)

Chapuunka said:


> used to be in competitive trampoline/double-mini (got 3rd in DM at US nats, 1st at state ).



That's freakin' awesome.



I like to fantasize about getting a nice pimped out NIssan GT-R and being awesome.


----------



## IllDepence (Aug 8, 2010)

Aside from speedcubing I'm into penspinning ... wich is pretty weird/nerdy aswell. ; )
Oh and I enjoy memorizing numbers. Not trying to memorize as much as possible in a short time but memorize a long number (my favorite is Pi) permanently.


----------



## gyc6001 (Aug 8, 2010)

Bomber said:


> gyc6001 said:
> 
> 
> > freehand style yoyo (aka 5A)
> ...



yeah, I think yoyo is quite common among cubers, except they don't show out really much of it.
well, just to tell you that, I learned 5A straight when I bought my first yoyo beginning of this year.
I know 1A but kinda lousy with it (only know a few advanced tricks, can't do combo).
for 2A,3A,4A, I barely able to play them, I just like to toss around 5A.


----------



## QCcuber4 (Aug 8, 2010)

i practice beatboxing alot, I'm not good at getting the hang of anything about it but i try XD

Beatboxing and penflipping.... although i suck much at both...


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Aug 8, 2010)

Multiplying 10-15 digit number together mentally (thanks Chris for getting me addicted).

I play board games A LOT. Dominion and RftG are probably my favorites, though with lots of people Battlestar Galactica is amazing. And Pandemic is also great fun.


----------



## Saej (Aug 8, 2010)

eastamazonantidote said:


> Multiplying 10-15 digit number together mentally (thanks Chris for getting me addicted).
> 
> I play board games A LOT. Dominion and RftG are probably my favorites, though with lots of people Battlestar Galactica is amazing. And Pandemic is also great fun.



RftG is the bomb. My favourite game hands down. BSG I found I didn't enjoy because you really only get to make a few decisions and the majority are which cards to put in the challenge. Pandemic was a great game, but became awesome with the expansion.


----------



## Edward (Aug 8, 2010)

QCcuber4 said:


> i practice beatboxing alot, I'm not good at getting the hang of anything about it but i try XD
> 
> *Beatboxing *and penflipping.... although i suck much at both...



OHAI THAR

How long have you been beatboxing?


----------



## Olji (Aug 8, 2010)

i guess its drawing for me, and im studying japanese too (if thats weird?), and im a decent screamer (singing style in heavy metal) and gaming i guess (but gaming is fairly normal i guess^^)

EDIT: im reading alot too, if thats weird, and i got an obsession for retro games x)

EDIT: heh, checked throught my games, I probably got an obsession for games in general, since i got 68 pc games (some are freeware), then i got emulators of course... and i dont want to bring that gamelist up :fp


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Aug 9, 2010)

I guess a couple of my weirder hobbies include the following:
-reading ingredient lists
-composing music using the 12-tone technique (atonal)
-yoga

I have other hobbies, but this thread isn't about those.


----------



## RCTACameron (Aug 9, 2010)

I know this guy who used to play a lot of Mariokart Wii, and is now a tic tac box collector.


----------



## blakedacuber (Aug 9, 2010)

Edward said:


> QCcuber4 said:
> 
> 
> > i practice beatboxing alot, I'm not good at getting the hang of anything about it but i try XD
> ...



i can beatbox toobut didnt class it as wierd cause i know a few people that beatboxi not great but i can do a song after listning to it a few times


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 9, 2010)

Lol @ tic tac box collecting.


----------



## magicman246 (Aug 12, 2010)

I used to get hot and sweaty with other guys just to sit on top of them for a few minutes. In other words MMA


----------



## ThePuzzler96 (Aug 12, 2010)

I don't know if you call it a hobby but I play a lot of instruments. Like, a lot... Is video editing considered a hobby? If so, that's definitely one of mine  Purty strange eh? lol


----------



## dimwmuni (Aug 12, 2010)

I used to memorize digits of pi... I stopped now and forgot most of them.


----------



## ductape_girl (Oct 10, 2010)

poi, im a piercer, cooking, art...... unicycling..... started my own Fight Club.... tending to my pet mice and fish...... being a gypsy....
Only one of those is a lie. You decide.


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 10, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> I know this guy who used to play a lot of Mariokart Wii, and is now a *tic tac box collector*.


 
Lol i've got 25
I also have memorised 116 digits of pi


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 10, 2010)

I did 37 (I think), then realised how pointless it was.


----------



## Radcuber (Oct 10, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> I know this guy who used to play a lot of Mariokart Wii, and is now a tic tac box collector.


 I used to play a lot of MKW too  I used to be in a clan xD

EDIT: Does fapping count?


----------



## cube (Oct 10, 2010)

I yoyo, i mean go to www.yoyoexpert.com and look at the learn section. it will blow your mind.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 10, 2010)

Radcuber said:


> I used to play a lot of MKW too  I used to be in a clan xD
> 
> *EDIT: Does fapping count?*


 
It's natural, so it's not weird


----------



## Radcuber (Oct 10, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> It's natural, so it's not weird


Dayumn.


----------



## MagicYio (Oct 10, 2010)

Origami, papercrafting and bead spriting. And I used to be pretty good at Brawl, but I haven't done it for half a year now


----------



## NeedReality (Oct 10, 2010)

I unicycle and I used to juggle. When I'm riding down the road on my unicycle I see a lot of people laughing at me in their cars, but all my teachers/friends think it's awesome (at least, that's what they tell me ). I also crochet occasionally, which seems to be a strange hobby for a guy.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Oct 11, 2010)

NeedReality said:


> I unicycle and I used to juggle. When I'm riding down the road on my unicycle I see a lot of people laughing at me in their cars, but all my teachers/friends think it's awesome (at least, that's what they tell me ). *I also crochet occasionally, which seems to be a strange hobby for a guy.*


 
You're in luck, Memyselfandpi does the same.


----------



## Joker (Oct 11, 2010)

I build random electronic crap.


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 31, 2010)

you guys think this is stranger than cubing?





more at my channel


----------



## TiLiMayor (Dec 31, 2010)

Two months old so.. I learnd penspinning just to not get so bored at class and ended up getting everyones attention, kinda cool btw.


----------



## PowerCuber (Dec 31, 2010)

I program calculators, I'm a mather, I DDR and I memorize pi.
Edit: I also competetively Pokemon. And I play soccer.


----------



## BigSams (Dec 31, 2010)

y3k9 said:


> I like to mastur- nevermind (jkjk).


 ... so you don't? You nuts might explode.

I practice math contests and olympiads whenever I get the chance, so that might be weird to non-math-enthusiasts.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 31, 2010)

y3k9 said:


> I like to mastur- nevermind (jkjk).


 
It's not abnormal.

I speestack/sportstack now.


----------



## 4. (Dec 31, 2010)

I carry a journal everywhere and write down random facts and cool stuff that I hear, none of that emotion BS. Then When I go to bed I read the book and try to remember everything in it. Yes, I'm weird. I also play guitar and I practice table tennis.
Oh, and I like to disassemble random electronics and then assemble them again.


----------



## y3k9 (Dec 31, 2010)

BigSams said:


> ... so you don't? You nuts might explode.
> 
> I practice math contests and olympiads whenever I get the chance, so that might be weird to non-math-enthusiasts.


Coincidently I partake in math contests and stuff too (I forgot to mention it).


----------



## PowerCuber (Dec 31, 2010)

Anyone do Mathcounts? My team got 4th in NC last year


----------



## y3k9 (Dec 31, 2010)

PowerCuber said:


> Anyone do Mathcounts? My team got 4th in NC last year


I take it as an elective, it's my first year in it and henceforth I've never been to a comp. But I know people who've made it to nationals.


----------



## PowerCuber (Dec 31, 2010)

y3k9 said:


> I take it as an elective, it's my first year in it and henceforth I've never been to a comp. But I know people who've made it to nationals.


 Oh yeah, me too. I'm friends with someone who got around 100 at nationals, and the best guy on my team placed 14th at nationals. He's amazing. Too bad he's not on my team anymore. It will be tough for my team to even get top 10 at state this year...


----------



## 24653483361 (Dec 31, 2010)

i like to play harmonica, piano, trumpet, clarinet, and write music, i think its strange that i play harmonica


----------



## Chrish (Dec 31, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> you guys think this is stranger than cubing?
> 
> 
> more at my channel


 
Is playing a popular video game more stranger than cubing? Of course not.


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 31, 2010)

I didn't know that recording training mode combos on an 11 year old n64 game was "popular" I wonder why all my friends don't do it. I've taught several of my friends to cube, none can do combos lol.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 31, 2010)

This coming year, I will competitively play Scrabble.


----------



## Samania (Dec 31, 2010)

Still into origami, but more of modular origami where you have to fold individual triangles and stick them together. I have caught onto freaky obsessions though.


----------



## r_517 (Dec 31, 2010)

Postcrossing for me postcards are awesome


----------



## Edward (Dec 31, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> I didn't know that recording training mode combos on an 11 year old n64 game was "popular" I wonder why all my friends don't do it. I've taught several of my friends to cube, none can do combos lol.


 
>implying that because you're friends don't do it, it's not popular


----------



## Antcuber (Dec 31, 2010)

yoyoS!


----------



## Rpotts (Dec 31, 2010)

Edward said:


> >implying that because you're friends don't do it, it's not popular


 
Are you implying that it _is_ popular?


----------



## TK 421 (Dec 31, 2010)

GREATEST GAME EVER MADE BY MANKIND


----------



## Edward (Dec 31, 2010)

Rpotts said:


> Are you implying that it _is_ popular?


 
Probably not the recording part, but I'm sure ALOT of people learn combos in training. And the game itself is (as you know) very popular.


----------



## CuberKyle (Dec 31, 2010)

I take apart anything i see. computers, printers, rubiks cube(that made me wanna learn it), speakers. ever since i was 5


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Dec 31, 2010)

4. said:


> I carry a journal everywhere and write down random facts and cool stuff that I hear, none of that emotion BS. Then When I go to bed I read the book and try to remember everything in it. Yes, I'm weird. I also play guitar and I practice table tennis.
> Oh, and I like to disassemble random electronics and then assemble them again.


 
spoken like the true INTj master race.


----------



## Tyjet66 (Dec 31, 2010)

I hack a game called Super Metroid that was originally made for the Super Nintendo. I'm part of a small community that does it. http://www.metroidconstruction.com/

If you've ever played Super Metroid, I'd say it's definitely something to look into.


----------



## NaeosPsy (Jan 3, 2011)

Well, i throw cards, do magic tricks, read philosophy, i am a DJ and i listen/collect some weirdo hardcore techno/industrial music. I used to play some trading card games too. ^^ Many strange things if you ask me.


----------



## KarateCuber (Jan 3, 2011)

I have been practicing at bowling backwards for 5 months. My average at it is 143


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jan 3, 2011)

iPod mods, like SSD on an iPod touch + sd card slot.


----------



## CuberKyle (Jan 4, 2011)

I hack iPods too, but I software mod. Not hardware
mods. It's cool all the things you can do


----------



## ianography (Jan 19, 2011)

Not at the moment, but I used to be a _freak_ about Greek mythology.


----------



## Moss (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't think that cubing is a strange hobby, I think that people who do not have a hobby are strange.


----------



## NinjaLamprey (Jan 19, 2011)

I cut/slice/ shred toys and then fix them again. Only I customize them. I guess you could call me a live action Sid


----------



## emolover (Jan 19, 2011)

NinjaLamprey said:


> I cut/slice/ shred toys and then fix them again. Only I customize them. I guess you could call me a live action Sid


 
Whats wrong with you. 

I juggle and unicycle.


----------



## clincr (Jan 19, 2011)

Card magic and playing card collecting.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jan 20, 2011)

Dice stacking. Anybody else dice stack?


----------



## Ballbasket51515 (Jan 20, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Dice stacking. Anybody else dice stack?


 Once in a while, but not recently.


----------



## tertius (Jan 20, 2011)

EnterPseudonym said:


> spoken like the true INTj master race.



I LOL'd so hard on that!


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 20, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Dice stacking. Anybody else dice stack?


 
I always wanted to learn.


----------



## blade740 (Jan 20, 2011)

My D&D group thinks my cubing hobby is stranger.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jan 20, 2011)

My hobbies : Dancing, Singging, Cooking, Shopping, Karate, Tae Kwoon Do, Football and as Perfumes Collector  arghhhhh woman


----------



## cubeslayer (Mar 4, 2011)

I used to spend, and sometimes still do, hours in front of a chess board analyzing my games as well as that of master's.


----------



## danthecuber (Mar 4, 2011)

also, note the edit button on the bottom of your posts, to the left of reply


----------



## Cool Frog (Mar 4, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> Way to bump
> 
> also, note the edit button on the bottom of your posts, to the left of reply


 
His post was on topic and contributed to the thread...

I also like to analyze chess games... but I have not recently


----------



## cyoubx (Mar 4, 2011)

I also like to analyze chess games haha.

I'm extremely into iPod gaming and penspinning


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 4, 2011)

The weirdest one?
I think I'll go for Suspension. Just the pure adrenalin and endorphins.


----------



## timeless (Mar 4, 2011)

i spin pens


----------



## cyoubx (Mar 4, 2011)

timeless said:


> i spin pens


 
 Smooth.


----------



## sa11297 (Mar 4, 2011)

yoyoing


----------



## timeless (Mar 4, 2011)

cyoubx said:


> Smooth.


 
thx but i spammed the same trick too much lol


----------



## Keban (Mar 4, 2011)

I race stretched out skateboards down hills.


----------



## cyoubx (Mar 4, 2011)

timeless said:


> thx but i spammed the same trick too much lol


 
haha, I noticed, but it's not like the average cuber is going to see a difference.


----------



## Escher (Mar 4, 2011)

Playing the Yu-Gi-Oh TCG in a 240 card (no repeats) MTG Cube format... 

Also getting SSX3 high scores on Gamecube <3


----------



## collinbxyz (Mar 4, 2011)

Stickering cubes
assembling cubes
making videos about cubes
loving cubes
I am doing all of this, yet not 'cubing'


----------



## Julian (Mar 4, 2011)

Escher said:


> Playing the Yu-Gi-Oh TCG in a 240 card (no repeats) MTG Cube format...
> 
> Also getting SSX3 high scores on Gamecube <3


Ah, Yu-Gi-Oh. I remember going to a few competions. I still have over a thousand bucks worth of paper in my room.


----------



## maxiovane (Mar 4, 2011)

Playing piano


----------



## LarsN (Mar 4, 2011)

I take pictures of public toilet doorknobs.

It's a growing collection of places I've been, like Euro 2010.


----------



## Bapao (Mar 4, 2011)

maxiovane said:


> Playing piano



How's that stranger than Cubing?

I collect kleg nuts.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Mar 4, 2011)

-Flash Flash Revolution (Challenging difficulty)

-Cooking (The things that I cook can be pretty weird. I made a chocolate cream pie without flour, milk ingredients, shortening)

-Playing guitar badly


----------



## Escher (Mar 4, 2011)

Julian said:


> Ah, Yu-Gi-Oh. I remember going to a few competions. I still have over a thousand bucks worth of paper in my room.


 
Heh, nice 
The Cube must be worth something like that...
My friend is Yu-Gi-Oh national champion and came 5th at Worlds. Though to be fair, it was via the DS, not physical cards.


----------



## ahmedkl (Mar 4, 2011)

freestyle football and running . I have got a knee injury  ran a bit too much without proper rest so i guess it will be cubing now


----------



## y235 (Mar 4, 2011)

D&D. (!!!!)
And Math.


----------



## egregious (Mar 4, 2011)

*Hobbies*

Gardening, theoretical physics and I've been wanting to learn knot tying.

You can be a theoretical physicist, too! Learn here.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Mar 14, 2011)

I have started with rc; helicopters and airplanes, not easy to land on a cube in the beginning: ;-/


----------



## sa11297 (Mar 14, 2011)

anyone yoyo?


----------



## Owen (Mar 14, 2011)

sa11297 said:


> anyone yoyo?


 
I used to.


----------



## hic2482w (Mar 14, 2011)

I collect sugar packets. It started off on a road trip, when we had extra sugar packets from a restaurant, and they just kept on accumulating. Today, I think I have about 60 unique packets from 5 different countries.


----------



## Antcuber (Mar 14, 2011)

hic2482w said:


> I collect sugar packets. It started off on a road trip, when we had extra sugar packets from a restaurant, and they just kept on accumulating. Today, I think I have about *60 unique packets from 5 different countries*.



That is intense. i think i might try this next time i go to cuba


----------



## Cube-Fu (Mar 14, 2011)

bushcraft.


----------



## Vinny (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm trying to get good at hacky sacking


----------



## timeless (Mar 16, 2011)

Owen said:


> I used to.


 
same here but i only knew simple tricks like walk the dog


----------



## rcnrcn927 (Mar 20, 2011)

I stack cups(remember what Stackmats were made for?), except I only have one cup, so it's kind of pointless.


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Mar 20, 2011)

I am a movie fan. I have at least 1,000 films. You can see a cube 5x5 metal excellent smooth stable in the video. I've never done a championship but I am the stranger. The frustration of the cube is legendary my name for the return of the cube and competition.


----------



## theace (Mar 20, 2011)

Dunno if this is strange, but I like insect photography. I like photography in general, but with the camera I have, all I can do is supa macro!


----------



## Krible (Mar 20, 2011)

Have anyone tried Dice stacking? I saw some videoes on youtube and it looks pretty cool!


----------



## ZamHalen (Mar 22, 2011)

I wrap my own mallets for percussion.....


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Mar 22, 2011)

They're not exactly strange, but I'm also a chess player and tabletop gamer (Warmachine/Hordes FTW!!!). Oh, and I also consider myself an amateur astronomer, though I need still need a telescope... -.- I read about astronomy-related stuff over blogs and so on a lot, though.


----------



## slowhand (Mar 22, 2011)

Certainly. I'm studying Byzantine Chant (and have been chanting regularly since last summer after the first 6 months of study). I imagine that is more unusual than cubing.


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 22, 2011)

Gaétan Guimond said:


> I am a movie fan. I have at least 1,000 films. You can see a cube 5x5 metal excellent smooth stable in the video. I've never done a championship but I am the stranger. The frustration of the cube is legendary my name for the return of the cube and competition.


 
I reread this a few times and tried to decipher it. Then I looked at the username lol


----------



## izovire (Mar 22, 2011)

A strange hobby for me I guess would be Weather watching/observing. I am a bit obsessed with it. Like when there's a small snow storm I'll constantly check the weather websites (like 4 different ones) and keep watching the Radars. And if it really starts snowing I'll go stand in it for a long time... Snow storms are the worst because I'll stay up all night observing. I will also chase thunderstorms and tornado's until I run out of gas. I have recorded endless hours of weather phenomena... but I've only uploaded a few vids to YT... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLdYp1l4HAM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vs-0KII9Gl4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3GLb3Htg3s

I've always wanted to be a meteorologist... because I'm so obsessed.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Apr 15, 2011)

If you like to crash for many thousand of dollars a day without paying anything, this hobby is great 

I have just started up with this and it´s really fun: helicopter(and rc-plane)-simulator, yeeaaah!


----------



## juggling monkey (Apr 15, 2011)

i have been juggling for 2 years, trying to learn 5 clubs


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 15, 2011)

juggling monkey said:


> i have been juggling for 2 years, trying to learn 5 clubs


 
Wow, so many people lately on Speedsolving that are trying to learn 5 clubs. I've just gotten where I can really run 4 clubs (I'm consistently getting several runs over 100 catches each day now), and I'm getting started trying to learn 552 with clubs. I haven't actually tried 5 clubs itself yet - that scares me. 

I've been juggling a lot longer than 2 years, though - it's more like 32 years for me.


----------



## Jungleterrain (Apr 15, 2011)

I play starcraft, kinda competitively on iccup server sometimes, although I'm only like C-/C rank(which is not that good) out of a rank of E to OLY. I also freestyle soccer/football(whichever word you prefer), although my back is kind of injured, so that makes me a little hesitant sometimes. An extension to that is that I play on a soccer/football team, as well. Oh, and I watch the show Chuck on NBC when I can, too.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Apr 15, 2011)

I noticed, like cubing, uneven numbers are easier then the even numbers above them, in other words, juggling 5 clubs is easier then 4


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 15, 2011)

d4m4s74 said:


> I noticed, like cubing, uneven numbers are easier then the even numbers above them, in other words, juggling 5 clubs is easier then 4


 
Are you speaking from experience? Do you actually find 5 clubs easier than 4? That would really amaze me.

I've spent many hundreds of hours juggling 7 balls, and my best is 50 catches. On the other hand, I've spent much less time juggling 6 balls (I don't really like juggling 6 very much), and my best is over 100 catches. With juggling, the even numbers are less pleasant to juggle, in my opinion at least, because the pattern isn't as aesthetically pleasing, but despite less practice, it's still easier to keep fewer objects in the air.

In any event, I hope you're right - I'd love to find that it's not that much harder to learn to juggle 5 clubs now. I've been assuming it would be a many-year process to work my way up to 5 clubs.


----------



## Squishypants (Apr 29, 2011)

As a hobby I buy property and fix it up. I guess it's a bit more than a hobby now, as I've kept a fair number of the properties and rented them out. Cubing is just a great way to take your mind off things, and keep your mental focus sharp


----------



## andreccantin (May 8, 2011)

I don't really know if this is stranger than cubing, but I fix (~5-13 year old) computers as a hobby.
Since the age of 6 or 7 I liked taking apart electronics (I took apart at least 5 or 6 borken VCRs). Now I have 4 working computers (one not too bad even for today's standards, 2GB RAM and 1.8GHz processor). The funniest part is that these 4 computers haven't cost me anything yet. I got one from school for free (it had been approved for electronic recycling and my teacher noticed I was interested, and gave it to me. I was probably an odd sight, walking back to my locker with a computer under my arm.). I got another one (really a 3/4 computer when I got it) from a friend of the family and fixed it up with parts from a computer that broke (motherboard problem). The other 2 came from a friend who's parents wanted to get rid of the computers that had been taking up space in their basement.

I now have the computers in a corner of the "computer room" (there are 2 other shared systems here) and I should really sort out the mess of computer parts and static bags eventually.

Wow, looking back at what I wrote, I hope this isn't too much information. I could seriously go on all day like this, detailing how I fixed each of the computers and what I plan to do with them. I better stop here, or this might get way too long.

(here)


----------

